# Water problem cured for Emirates Towers



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Problems with discolouration of the water supply in the third tallest hotel in the world and the tallest building in the Middle East and Europe, the Emirates Towers in Dubai, have been cleared with the installation of a new cold water and drinking water pumping system. M&E consultants DSSR/Mitchell partnership, was brought in to solve the problem. It discovered galvanic action between the pump sets and the system pipe-work. The problem affected both towers; the 305 m 400-room hotel and the adjacent 350 m office block.

Working with the consultants associated with the project, the specialist UK pump set designer and manufacturer Allan Aqua-Systems Limited provided a solution calling for completely new bespoke pumping systems with all wetted components in 316 stainless steel, including separate, dedicated pump sets to serve the high level draw-off points.

Allan Aqua-Systems selected Lowara vertical multi-stage units. “Lowara were the only manufacturer to provide DPS units with large enough capacity in 316 stainless steel to satisfy the overall flow rate requirement of the biggest set,” says Ian Burke of Allan Aqua-Systems. “Important criteria for us in choosing the vertical multistage pumps were quietness and efficiency. Our criteria in choosing a supplier were; ability to supply all the pumps on the sets, i.e. no mixing and matching of pumps from different suppliers, reputation, reliability, and representation in the geographical area.”

Six pump sets power the cold water and drinking water service: four three-pump and two four-pump sets. Four booster sets are assigned to the hotel and two for the office block. All of them are installed in low-level plant rooms. DPS units serve the very high-pressure systems and SVS units serve the lower pressure systems. One pump in each of the booster sets operates on a continuously running lead pump basis to meet the normal off-peak demand. The support pumps are sequenced in and out according to system demand under pressure switch and timer control. The sets serving high-level outlets operate at 28 bar of head. As a precaution all equipment was tested at up to 50 bar.

With 56 floors and 400 rooms the hotel is the third tallest in the world. It includes a 10 floor lower atrium and 31 floor upper atrium, five panoramic lifts, eight other lifts, a swimming pool, health club, and an 880-seat function room and restaurant. In total it has 400 m3 of water storage. Contractor for the hotel block is the Emirates Trading Agency of the UAE.

Also with 54 floors, the office building is the tallest in the Middle East and Europe, and the ninth tallest in the world. The tower has 47 floors of rented space based on a triangular layout. An average floor has a net usable area of 810 m2 with a floor to ceiling height of 2.85 m. Contractor for the office block is Aster Ltd. of the UAE.

Linking the two towers is the Emirates Towers Shopping Boulevard. This retail plaza features spacious walkways linked by sky-lit courtyards, exclusive shops, theme restaurants and coffee shops.

http://www.itp.net/business/news/details.php?id=13430&category=construction


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

I did not even know there was problem 
most of the article is just talking about the facts of the building


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2004)

ya lol, funny article.

hey dubai has the tallest and the third tallest hotel, who has the second?


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Completed 
1 and 2 are in Dubai
but the 3rd is in Thailand, Baiyoke Tower II in Bangkok 304 m ( i will be staying in this one weekend after next )

And dont for get new tallest under C Rotana Rose at 333m

Acording to . http://www.emporis.com 
http://www.emporis.com/en/bu/sk/st/tp/ty/ho/
1. Ryugyong Hotel Pyongyang 330 m
2. Burj Al Arab Dubai 321 m 
3. Emirates Hotel Tower Dubai 309 m 
4. Baiyoke Tower II Bangkok 304 m


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Photo of it from last year 








And unlike Ones in Dubai cheap public viewing area + Glass lift to the top


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

hey, so you're going to bangkok then?
pics please


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

the Ryugyong Hotel in Pyongyang, isnt really a hotel, just a shell of a building its structuarly finished i think but the origanaly hotel occupiers never moved in it, could just as likly be made into residential or offices as a hotel now, so calling it the worlds tallest hotel is hopefull


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

i know but that’s what is originally planned on being. Despite that is technically topped out so ? its finished. Just not fitted out. Hence it is listed as top hotel by some sources. Even though no one has every spent the night it. 
This when compared to other hotels that are under construction ( 2 in Dubai ) That will be at the very top of this list. They are currently being built and seem to have a much higher chance of topping out and being occupied long before Ryugyong if ever. Correct ?

Sure this has been asked heaps of time in these forums. But still that the story as I under stood it. Any one eles ?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i've read in the forums lately something will be done about ryungong soon. don't remember what is was, maybe offices?


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

I just expect that is more propaganda


----------

